# Service steering and service stabilitrak message today, 2013 eco



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Cruising along *pun intended* and randomly the service steering + service stabilitrak message popped up along with the corresponding lights.

I did a quick search and didn't find anyone else reporting this problem. *my cruzetalk search abilities are poor*

Am I the only one who this has happened to?

I will be scheduling an appointment tomorrow but any information in advance would be appreciated.

The car's only got ~17k miles and other than the half shaft recall's x2 it's been a good car.

Thanks.


----------



## Phil2 (Nov 22, 2014)

This has also happened to me once three months ago but it went away and has never came back since. Same goes for the steering system and anti-theft system. It happens one time and then goes away.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

firehawk, there's a warranty extension on the negative battery cable. What you're describing points to a common electrical problem and it doesn't get more common than the ground cable going to the battery.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I will send it in for service, see what happens and post their "fix" here for all of us to laugh at or applaud.

Oh yeah, I shut the car off when I got home and restarted it. The errors immediately populated again.

They're either hard faults or ones that take several drive cycles to clear.

I'm half tempted to go out there and scan all the modules myself to see what they say, but I am feeling quite lazy right now.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

firehawk618 said:


> Cruising along *pun intended* and randomly the service steering + service stabilitrak message popped up along with the corresponding lights.
> 
> I did a quick search and didn't find anyone else reporting this problem. *my cruzetalk search abilities are poor*
> 
> ...


Hi Firehawk,

If you need any additional assistance into the dealership, we would be happy to look into this further and reach out to them. Feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. Looking forward to hearing from you soon! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I still need to take mine in for this issue. Maybe when I go to NY at the end of the month


----------

